# Generator Advice



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Have an exterior in a remote area, summer cabin on solar power, need to buy a generator, something I have been considering for a while.
Need to run 2 sanders and would like to run the 440i, can use a gas rig though.
Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

spray rigs don't like to run off gennys. you need a power conditioner in there to mellow out the spikes. My spray tech guy always says not to run electric rigs that way. might want to use some HD sanders that you can just take back . . .


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

tsunamicontract said:


> spray rigs don't like to run off gennys. you need a power conditioner in there to mellow out the spikes. My spray tech guy always says not to run electric rigs that way. might want to use some HD sanders that you can just take back . . .


 
Buy a real generator ...... or a speedflo.

RCP ....whatever brand you choose, stay away from briggs and straton engines ..blown a few .... Honda engines are pretty durable.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> spray rigs don't like to run off gennys. you need a power conditioner in there to mellow out the spikes. My spray tech guy always says not to run electric rigs that way. might want to use some HD sanders that you can just take back . . .



FWIW, guy at "Prodesk" at HD (everything else closed) said the Airlessco rep told him spray rigs need at least 6500 Watts to run, they rent for 265 a week.
We can use a gas rig, still need power for sander/grinders. Place has solar, going to go check it tomorrow. 
Thanks


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Look on your pump. It should say how many watts to run it. The problem is "surge watts". The wattage it takes to "start" the pump.
FWIW I've run my Graco 1095 (runs on 1500 watts, but needs 3000+ for surge) with my 6000 watt generator. The generator prefers my 395 though.


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

Speedflo (gas/electric) then borrow or rent a smaller generator (for the sanders) just to get the job done.:thumbup:


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

if you can wait til after christmas, you can get steals at hd on things like this. for whatever reason people open tools up at christmas and then return them---hd sells open box items at 40% off. last year I got a hitachi roofing nailer at $165 and 3 shop vacs at $19. also my trucks have Briggs and stratton generators and i haven't burnt one up. (I'm sure my guys don't take the best care of them either)


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

HomeGuardPaints said:


> if you can wait til after christmas, you can get steals at hd on things like this. for whatever reason people open tools up at christmas and then return them---hd sells open box items at 40% off. last year I got a hitachi roofing nailer at $165 and 3 shop vacs at $19. also my trucks have Briggs and stratton generators and i haven't burnt one up. (I'm sure my guys don't take the best care of them either)


Briggs usually makes (at least on HD models) the small engine on generators ....7hp and lower.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info, we went and looked at it, going to use the gas rigs, borrowed a genny for the sanders/painteater. If I find a good deal later, may get a 5600w.
Now just hope for more good weather!


----------

